# San Antonio, Phoenix, Sacramento, Seattle



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas over Sacramento, 107-98 (Healthy team, Devin Harris starting)
San Antonio over Dallas, 94-80 (no Finley, Dirk first game back from injury, Devin Harris still starting)
San Antonio over Dallas, 107-89 (Michael Finley injured, Devin Harris still starting)
Phoenix over Dallas, 107-101 (Erick Dampier played 5 minutes, otherwise healthy. Jason Terry still isn't starting)
Seattle over Dallas, 107-102 (Healthy team, Darrel Armstrong starting :uhoh: )
San Antonio over Dallas, 98-95 (Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels and Erick Dampier not playing, stupid goaltending call may of cost us the game, Alan Henderson starting due to injury, our lineup played 85% of the minutes)
Dallas over Sacramento, 115-113 (Marquis Daniel injured)
Dallas over Seattle, 95-93 (Marquis Daniels & Jerry Stackhouse injured)
Dallas over Phoenix, 119-113 (Marquis Daniels, Jerry Stackhouse and Erick Dampier injured)
Dallas over Sacramento, 122-113 (Keith Van Horn, Erick Dampier & Jerry Stackhouse not playing)
Phoenix over Dallas, 124-123 (Erick Dampier and Jerry Stackhouse not playing, Steve Nash not playing for them)

I also posted that in the Reality Gut Punch thread, but I thought this may of deserved it's own thread. We are 5-6 against the "elite" teams.

I will update this every time we play the teams


----------



## el_cochran (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe the only teams with substance will be San Antonio and Seattle. Wait for Nash to break down, and see Amaree is no longer an all-star, since he wont be able to dunk anymore w/out nash feeding him easy balls.
Dampier will be the difference maker in these games, because he is the piece Dallas has been missing for so long. All the other pieces are fairly equal, but with Damp raping people as he has been of late, he is invalueable.
Another thing will be chemistr. Dallas is a developing team, with great potential. They will be the darkhorse, but I'm counting on them suceeding against these teams. I would love to see them bite SA in the @ss come playoffs.


----------



## spursfor (Feb 13, 2005)

Injuries have been a factor for this team the whole year. I say once all your squad is healthy well there will be some battles and hopefully challanges best of luck!


----------



## el_cochran (Feb 13, 2005)

^indeed
I believe the principle difference between the two teams is age and maturity as a unit. Now that we don't have antoine walker playing center, we are a balanced team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>el_cochran</b>!
> I believe the only teams with substance will be San Antonio and Seattle. Wait for Nash to break down, and see Amaree is no longer an all-star, since he wont be able to dunk anymore w/out nash feeding him easy balls.
> *Exactly, Nash seems to have his usual slump in the playoffs every season. I wonder how Amare will deal with it, seeing how well he (and the Phoenix Suns) played last time. They went 0-5 without Nash, so I'm thinking they'd go 2-3 with a fatigued Nash... which isn't good enough to get far in the playoffs (and we should know)*
> 
> ...


*Dallas is underrated by everyone it's not funny, plus we are hated on aswell. "They overpaid Erick Dampier, he sucks and is soft", now if we didn't sign Dampier "Mavs won't get anywhere without a Center, stupid Cuban didn't go after Dampier".

Our chemistry seems to be great, and we have all the right pieces. The defensive Center, offensive PF, defensive SF, combo SG, decent PG. I hesistated saying JET is a pass first PG, but I realized that's not necessary if we have the right pieces* With JT manning the point, we are 17-7, outscore opponents by 7 points, only just get outrebounded, and we're getting back into a safe zone with our assists and turnovers. They aren't as good as last year, but they are improving from Devin Harris/Darrell Armstrong time. JT has improved our consistency, and especially his. What happened was that when JT didn't pass well, we played horribly and relied on creating own shots. That's fine and dandy, but it will come and bite us in the ***. Buttt, when Terry was passing great we seemed to dominate (we are 12-3 when he has 7 or more assists).

I honestly think we can take San Antonio, we lost to them once with no Finley, and just without Howard and Dampier. Come next game, we'll probably have Quis back (I hope) and we'll really want to win this

* = Look at the PG's who have won titles
Chauncey Billups (x1)
Tony Parker (x1)
Derek Fisher (x3)*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> Come next game, we'll probably have Quis back (I hope) and we'll really want to win this


Next game is in April according to my schedule. If he isn't back by then, there is something serious going on. 

I think the only serious contenders in the West are us, the Spurs and Kings. I find it hard to believe the Sonics can come from out of nowhere and contend for a title. They're still a relatively young team, I really don't see them keeping this up when the going gets tough. Live by the 3, die by the 3. 

I think we have as good a chance as we've ever had to make the finals. You recalled what we did in San Antonio, I think we can definetly win. We had two defensive specialists missing, and we still weren't torched. It's going to be an interesting series if it comes down to us and them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Updated with game against Sonics


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, now we are .500 against these "elite" teams. We've been playing some great ball as of late


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

If we can continue to win without a full roster, resign Al and KVH can fit in. we should crap all over SA when we play them next. We have shown guts and determination that is unsurpassed by any other team. The Mavs are on a roll, time will tell when we hit the wall if at all.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Mavs are one of the most dangerous teams out there right now, and now they get a new weapon in KVH (who will be money off the bench). Even through the injuries, they are still a top 5 team in the league


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The only consildation I find in this trade is that we get another offensive weapon off the bench. We can do some damage, because someone is always bound to have a good day in the field


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

KVH is doing ok rebounding and scoring but his contract us too high to be a bench player and isn't good enough to start, didn't make a lot of sense to me this trade. He is going to back up Dirk pffff he can't defend guys like KG, Duncan, Ranndolph, Brand, CWebb, Jermaine, Gasol or Amare. We need Al back and thats that, would have been happier to get Gadzuric.


----------

